# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  HP L1902

## ts0gl1s

Καλημέρα μ έφεραν στο γραφείο μια οθόνη υπολογιστή hp L1902 η οποία μόλις την άνοιγες έδειχνε για κλάσματα εικόνα και έσβηνε το power led αναβόσβηνε  την άνοιξα άλλαξα 3 πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας που ήταν φουσκωμένη την ανασύνδεσα πάλη τα ίδια τι άλλο να κοιτάξω ?Υπάρχει κάποιο service manual που να λέει τι σημαίνει το Led που αναβοσβήνει ?

----------


## mystaki g

κοιτα εαν εχει μεσα κατι http://elektrotanya.com/hp_l1902_19i.../download.html

θα πατησεις εδω

----------

